# The brita filter.



## TaraJets (Mar 9, 2011)

I just got a brita filter and I was wondering if I could use the filtered water for my betta tank without any conditioners. Thx 4 advice!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldn't use that water at all for the Betta.....its not good for long term health......and regardless of source water- unless using well water that you trust...its safest to use dechlorinator....better safe than sorry later.......


----------



## TaraJets (Mar 9, 2011)

np! Still got plenty of conditioner left. Thank you!


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

The pressure carbon in the Brita filter tends to also take out trace metals that plants need. As OFL says don't use it, there's a huge difference between "removes most" and "removes all and makes safe". If you've not read about it yet, get some Prime, 2 drops per gallon of tap water (three if your eyes turn green from the chlorine). Per bottle it costs the same per drop as the tetra, hagen or other brands but you use less than 1/4 the drops and have the largest aquarium chemicals manufacturer in the world making it right every time. Prime also doesn't contain materials that will foul filtration.


----------

